# Training when Ill?



## Danny0907 (May 13, 2014)

Didn't quite know where to post this but basically wanting to know whether training when full of cold is fine or not? Obviously don't want to make myself worse or else won't be able to get back in that gym for even longer. What do you all do when the dreaded 'cold' attacks?


----------



## Rumpy (May 13, 2014)

I stay home.  I don't want to get other people at my gym sick and my workouts are so bad there's no point.  I just take the down time, get better and get back at it, even if it takes me a week to get back to where I was.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 13, 2014)

Depends how sick. Some sniffles I'll get my ass to the gym. A real bad cold I'll either stay home or go sit in the sauna and sweat that shit out. That has always helped me get over colds.


----------



## RustyShackelford (May 13, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I stay home.  I don't want to get other people at my gym sick and my workouts are so bad there's no point.  I just take the down time, get better and get back at it, even if it takes me a week to get back to where I was.



Exactly what I do. Don't be that guy coughing all over the equipment and snotting every where. Take time to get well.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 13, 2014)

stay out of the gym if sick..not for u but for others


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 13, 2014)

I lift through it. If it's the flu or pneumonia or something serious I'll take time off but for a cold I go in to the gym. Helps me get over the cold quicker usually


----------



## Danny0907 (May 13, 2014)

Gonna stay at home I think. I'm not seriously bad but quite a bad dry cough. Don't want to be 'that guy'


----------

